# How would you suppliment



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Hey guys, I'm curious to know how you'd suppliment my tank. It's as follows:

20H
3x 36PC 10hrs/day
CO2 30ppm
Flourite

Plants are mostly fast growing stems with some Anubias and Cryptocoryne.

If you had any type of fertilizer, what would you use, how much, and how often? I'm curious to see how I do things differently or the same as y'all.

Things are growing well enough I guess. I haven't been needing to trim every week so things must not be tip-top, especially with the species in there right now. Tanks like this aren't my forte; in fact, this is my 1st stem tank over 3wpg and only my 2nd serious attempt at this type of setup. I feel the need to go back and re-learn the fundamentals.


----------



## Ben Belton (Mar 14, 2004)

I have a 20H with 2x 55wt cf lights and flora base substrate. CO2 goal is 30, but it gets higher and lower at times.

I only fertilize with Flourish. I do have a heavy shrimp population adding lots of ammonia though. Too much. I get trouble with green water some.

Ben


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

This is a veru good article on dosing:

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=21944

Fertilizers: www.gregwatson.com

Cheers,
Pedro


----------



## alexperez (Oct 8, 2004)

For a Tank that size with that much light
I would dose as following (Using the EI Method).

1/4 tsp of KN03 3x a week
1/16 tsp KH2P04 3x aweek
1/16 tsp K2S04 3x a week
5ml-7ml Traces 3x a week (1 tablespoon CSM+B to 250ml Water)
Depending on the GH I might add mg and or ca if needed.

I would do this for a few weeks and see how it goes.
Since the amount of light is over 5WPG I would increase
the ferts a little bit every week to see if it improves growth or not.
and adjust as needed.


----------



## Ricky Cain (Jan 23, 2004)

Since its your tank I would probably just dose it with a cup of bleach each day.

Seriously, I would start on a weekly dosing program:

KNO3 at 1/4 tsp
K2S04 1 tsp bi-weekly
No PO4 until indicated by the plant health/performance
Mg/Ca as indicated by plant health/performance
Seachem Excel as directed (always a part of my dosing even with supplemented CO2)
Flourish 3ml bi-weekly initially

Then watch and adjust ramp up/down the ferts accordingly.

I know that's not much help for a beginner but hey you're no beginner!


----------

